# Threaded shank metric dovetail bits?



## bbeck (Mar 9, 2012)

I picked up a used Alberti single spindle dovetailer a while back and I need to find a source for metric threaded shank dovetail bits. I've spent hours on the net looking but can't find any with metric threads.

Any suggestions?

Thanks - Brian


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

You don't say if that's an internal or external thread.
There are some internal M10 threaded dovetail bits on this German site.
Hans Koch GmbH Scheer Shop

Well, I assume they are threaded, as they look like they are and are listed with straight bits that state they are threaded.


----------



## bbeck (Mar 9, 2012)

External threads


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

bbeck said:


> I picked up a used Alberti single spindle dovetailer a while back and I need to find a source for metric threaded shank dovetail bits. I've spent hours on the net looking but can't find any with metric threads.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks - Brian


Hello!

Your request requires more information about thread and mecanical dimensions
for that machine, you may take pictures and measurements of it.

I suppose you will find what you need here:
Industrial boring bits, diamond woodworking tools - CMT Tools

And it might be those:
http://www.cmtutensili.com/show_items.asp?pars=BB~338-339-340 HW~2

Regards
Gerard


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I found one and you could probably find more.
FRESA A CODA DI RONDINE WOLFCRAFT X TRAPANO Ø 12 MM | eBay

I figured it's an Italian machine so best to search in Italian.

Google this 
frese per macchine a coda di rondine 

It's easier to look at images.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

hello!

By the way CMT is italian too , but got nice website and resellers.
They probably know the machine you got.
C.M.T. UTENSILI S.P.A.
1, Via Della Meccanica 61100 Pesaro (Pesaro/Urbino)
ITALIE

work Tél : +39 0721485 711 


Regards.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Fascinating Gav.I'd no idea they were still available. I've an Italian SMS router that I was given that uses threaded shank bits. There must be more around than I'd realised if a mass market outfit like Wolfcraft are bothering.

Cheers

Peter


----------

